# top speed limiter removal



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

i have a 95 gl and was wondering if there was a diy for top speed limiter removal. and if there isnt where is the ecu system that controls it? is it hooked in with any other things?







it limits me to 123, thats too sow on the track


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

Feel like blowing an engine, huh? I've never heard of a way to alter the limiter; maybe the VAG-COM guys know a trick. Or you could open that SEM can-o-worms.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Buy a chip from Autotech, Techtonics, GIAC or Neuspeed, they raise or remove the governor.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (Pitsy)*

P.S. Welcome to the dark side. Your '95 Jetta is perfect for learning on. Here's a hint, the 2.0 motor makes power down low. Forget about the high-rev stuff for a while and focus on breathing (in AND out) and proper nutrition (93 octane minimum, synthetic oil). The German approach to engine design is radically different from the Japanese. Don't fight the design; help it do what it wants to do.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (Pitsy)*

All you kids... "Buy a chip!"
Yeah, you could go that route, and if you do I'd recommend Neuspeed because of their excellent customer service, but you don't really learn anything by changing a chip. Installing a new exhaust and opening up the airbox will do more good, and teach you more about how your engine works.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksrage13* »_mad: it limits me to 123, thats too sow on the track









... I'm pretty sure it's above 123, my mk3 would break 130 without changing the redline or speed governor... It wasn't really anything more than stock, just a K&N in a chopped airbox and no resonator on the exhaust. Then again, the speedo isn't 100% accurate that high. What makes you think it was the speed governor? I'm pretty certain the electronic limit is something like 132.
But, yeah - the motor is much better at low/mid-range power than top end but if you want to add a little pep you can get a chip that will (among other things) raise redline and remove the electronic top speed limit. You may want to throw a cam in and have a chip burned to match that if you make the most of it (without p&p, forced induction or a head swap).


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (ninety9gl)*

Or to look at it a different way, how about a taller fifth gear? Hell, my Jetta needs that just for highway cruising.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (Pitsy)*

ive tried and the spedo didnt get above 120ish no more than 122. the engine and transmission had more in them but the engine cut out when i hit a little above the 120 range. then power was regained around 115. too slow!


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

If you dont mind me asking, why are you so concerned about top speed? even if you didnt have the limiter your not going to go much faster on a bone stock motor. Unfortunualy as much as i love the motor its not like its well known for outrunning cops or pulling wicked g's at the track. I'd concentrate on other things....since you doing top speed runs in your car you might want to start with some brakes.


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (TRUEBELIEVER)*

its more for bragging rights.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

I recomend you don't use neuspeed chips..they're underpowered and overpriced for what they do..invest in Autotech, TT, GIAC. That will remove your speed limiter.
Adding a chip won't 'blow your engine.
adding an exhaust and adding an intake won't do you NEARLY as much good on our motors like a chip will, they're pretty damn good from the factory.
An engine is an engine, no matter who makes it..German or Japanese.
93 octane is not needed on our cars..we don't have the compression to make it worth the cost.
A chip will alter the limiter...both RPM and Speed..speed limiter will be removed, RPM will be raised to about 6900.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_ 
An engine is an engine, no matter who makes it..German or Japanese.
93 octane is not needed on our cars..we don't have the compression to make it worth the cost.
A chip will alter the limiter...both RPM and Speed..speed limiter will be removed, RPM will be raised to about 6900.



93 is warranted, if you run really hot timing.
The specific amount a chip raises speed and RPM limiters depends on the chip, you can set it wherever you want it. My Rev limiter is 7300, and that's also my speed limiter... I hit the rev limiter in 5th, 143mph... had more power, if I had more gear I could have gone faster.

Chips are subjective... I'm working with C2 to get an NA 2.0L chip done, since they've mainly focused on FI, and I trust no one more than C2 for my cars.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksrage13* »_its more for bragging rights.

What bragging rights would those be?


----------



## JEsse Johnston (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (TRUEBELIEVER)*

I thought the top speed govenor on the VWs was around 140 something mph. 
I've had my stock MKIV golf GL up to 125 and still had plenty of tach to go before the rev limiter. areodynamics and lack of hp is what keeps the 2.0 from ever getting to the stock top speed govenor. 
chipping the 2.0 might help eek out a few more mph with the extra hp it can add but even then it won't be much unless you do some additional mods. Face it... the 2.0 motor is really just a grocery getter. I miss the spirited feel of my old '88 16v


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (JEsse Johnston)*

ahh the 16v, another beautiful motor. Love my 16v passat and 16v rocco


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (JEsse Johnston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEsse Johnston* »_I thought the top speed govenor on the VWs was around 140 something mph. 
I've had my stock MKIV golf GL up to 125 and still had plenty of tach to go before the rev limiter. areodynamics and lack of hp is what keeps the 2.0 from ever getting to the stock top speed govenor. 
chipping the 2.0 might help eek out a few more mph with the extra hp it can add but even then it won't be much unless you do some additional mods. Face it... the 2.0 motor is really just a grocery getter. I miss the spirited feel of my old '88 16v

go get that 16V back I'll race you.
Trust me, the 2.0L has a LOT of untapped potential. mine's tapped and overflowing


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (ABF Jeff)*

i dont know of the exact technical top speed is set at but my engine shut down at just over 120. not 132, not 140.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

who are you bragging to anyway? do you have friends with bigger top speeds?


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (TRUEBELIEVER)*

yes i do, the saab 93


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

what is the c2 chip website?


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

when I had my old 95 jetta with neuspeed chip along with every other bolt on there was I think I maxed out at 135-140mph before it fell on its face. just get a chip and other mods. the TT chip can be customized with other bolt ons like a different cam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (Jetta4Life)*

where do i get one of these chips?


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (volksrage13)*

http://www.techtonicstuning.com
http://www.autotech.com
http://www.neuspeed.com
http://www.eurosportacc.com
GIAC may still make a chip but im not sure.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

GIAC does still make chips... http://www.giacusa.com
MJM Autohaus and Eurosport Accessories sells GIAC.
http://www.mjmautohaus.com
http://www.eurosportacc.com
http://www.parts4vws.com


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

thsese take top speed limit away? on each site all they say is that they give 7-9 hp.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

They give 5-9 horsepower, a higher redline, and the governor is raised or completely removed.


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

true that! but i redline @ 7100 or just under 7200 and i am pulling 143 on the flatest straightest rode that ends up going down hill so i imagine you guys should just try anything you want to spend your money on, Remember it is YOUR car!


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i don't know if our cars can spin 7100 (it's off the tach i believe) but most if not all chips will remove the speed governer and raise your redline... How much is your choice, Most chip companies will build you a chip to your spec...YOU pick redline, YOU pick governer..that sort of thing.


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (TRUEBELIEVER)*

AutoTech--- 5-7 raises REV/TOP Speed gov(MK4)
$299.99 5-7 raises REV/ eliminates TOP Speed gov
NS--- 5-7 hp raises both $299.95
TTchip--- 7 hp / raises the REV limit (DOES NOT specify the top speed gov to be raised or eliminated!!!!) $ 100
That is from the sites







HAVE FUN


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_i don't know if our cars can spin 7100 (it's off the tach i believe) but most if not all chips will remove the speed governer and raise your redline... How much is your choice, Most chip companies will build you a chip to your spec...YOU pick redline, YOU pick governer..that sort of thing.


7100 isn't that far from what a stock engine can turn, although, to make revving that high worthwhile, there's a lot of other work that needs to be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

i know, my power like disapears @ like 6900 the nose drops @ 7000. the most they can spin from what i was told from the shop is 7230-7250....As i was shown by the dyno on this other guys car it blew just after that....he was so pissed!!!


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettinFasster* »_i know, my power like disapears @ like 6900 the nose drops @ 7000. the most they can spin from what i was told from the shop is 7230-7250....As i was shown by the dyno on this other guys car it blew just after that....he was so pissed!!!









Bet he was... a balanced one will take 8K, not sure why you'd want to rev that high, though.. no power up there even with a race head... if you want to rev high, go 16V or 20V


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

To tell ya a secret... i just like the sound the wife makes when it goes that high when she drives it scares the **** outa her, SHe thinks she broke it the first time


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GettinFasster* »_To tell ya a secret... i just like the sound the wife makes when it goes that high when she drives it scares the **** outa her, SHe thinks she broke it the first time

















I'd put the limitter back on if she's driving it... women tend to wreck cars
ask me how I know.


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Sounds sad, For what its worth i AM sorry, May the motor get new internals or rest in the back yard under the shade tree!







Yea but she only drives when i get drunk. See she is Cherokee and and I am half Cherokee and half Irish driving a VW....HMMMMMM F-it just drink


----------



## JEsse Johnston (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
go get that 16V back I'll race you.
Trust me, the 2.0L has a LOT of untapped potential. mine's tapped and overflowing


LOL... I belive it jeff... but we are talking showroom stock here...
my 16v with no mods vs my best friend's 2.0L with no mods wasn't a contest. (the porky additional weight of the MKIV Jetta GL vs the svelte sexyness of the MKII GTi isn't really fair either. but I shmobbed on that jetta every time I raced it, when I bought the MkIV Golf it wasn't any faster than the jetta when I played games with it.)








throw enough time and money at a mediocre engine and you can build a monster that can take all comers. But at what cost? 
seriously - I've heard of several VW 2.0 builds that make some serious Horsepower that would eat any of the stock VW engines alive.


----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

from what I understand the factory speed governer comes on in fifth gear at 5000rpm, and I saw that while I was doing something I shouldn't have and about to make a pass I shouldn't have been trying to. The car just will not go past 5K. Try swapping in a 2Y and that will only be 100mph. But if you have your A3 box it should take you to 120 and then buck. Now when you chip the car, all bets are off...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (The Rice Cooker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Rice Cooker* »_from what I understand the factory speed governer comes on in fifth gear at 5000rpm, and I saw that while I was doing something I shouldn't have and about to make a pass I shouldn't have been trying to. The car just will not go past 5K. Try swapping in a 2Y and that will only be 100mph. But if you have your A3 box it should take you to 120 and then buck. Now when you chip the car, all bets are off...

My 97 never had a speed limitter... without a chip I had it into the 140 range... with the turbo and all I topped it out at a hair under 160, and it was scary to say the least


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: top speed limiter removal (JEsse Johnston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEsse Johnston* »_

LOL... I belive it jeff... but we are talking showroom stock here...
my 16v with no mods vs my best friend's 2.0L with no mods wasn't a contest. (the porky additional weight of the MKIV Jetta GL vs the svelte sexyness of the MKII GTi isn't really fair either. but I shmobbed on that jetta every time I raced it, when I bought the MkIV Golf it wasn't any faster than the jetta when I played games with it.)








throw enough time and money at a mediocre engine and you can build a monster that can take all comers. But at what cost? 
seriously - I've heard of several VW 2.0 builds that make some serious Horsepower that would eat any of the stock VW engines alive.









you'd be suprised how stock my daily is... just a touch of headwork (understatement) a big cam, intake and exhaust, still using stock manifolds, GIAC 260 chip, custom chip and WAI coming soon... ITB's or turbo down the road, but as it sits, I'm enjoying the benefits of a GL with snappy power and a short ratio gearbox. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

its pretty intennse ride


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (dvlax40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dvlax40* »_its pretty intennse ride

anybody in vegas this weekend is welcome to a ride... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GettinFasster (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Remeber what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas, especialy when your burning rubber!


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (GettinFasster)*

hey ninety9gl what engine are you running cus i cant get my mk3 2.0l over 115 i dont know what holding it back it has intake and exhaust and a TT chip ?????


----------



## volksrage13 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

im bone bone stock, no chip, no cams, nothing. cone filter but i dont consider that an upgrade.
12o...dead...


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

my 97 also wouldn't go past 120 with the stock chip


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (vw_dubi_mk3)*

... Most of the threads on the subject get black-holed (and usually rightfully so), but 120-130 is about the average I've seen - 2.0 or VR6, it's more a matter of gearing.


_Modified by ninety9gl at 10:58 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

i dont ever remember having a top speed limiter on my 2.0?

it was chipped eventually but i think even before that i managed to get over 125


----------



## vw_dubi_mk3 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (triple5soul)*

hey 

triple5soul 

what all did you have done to your 2.0 when mine was stock i couldt get it over 110? i now have an intake, cat back and a chiped ECU (chip is from TT) and i havent got a chance to test the top speed on it now but i will







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shane_kid88 (May 8, 2010)

*help*

hey how it goin i was told you are good with 2.0 information. i have been modifying my car for almost 5 years now i have a obd2 2.0 from a 98 jetta in my obd1 golf. there was a lot of issues with the swap but after time has been getting better. my mods are neuspeed 260 cam with .420 lift, lightweight flywheel, headers, mk4 intake manifold, cold air intake, bored throttle body, TURBO DIESEL 93 1.9 transmission it revs 3000 at 125kmh, techtonics custom oredered ecu chip with no limiters on it. my problem is when i try to lay into 3rd gear it governs out at 6200rpm, 4th it takes a little skip at 5400rpm first and second will rev up to 7 if i wanted it to. however id be happy if i could just take all my gears to 6500 which shouldnt be an issue. i havent conducted a fuel test but have been told it can only be fuel or spark. im hopin you know your stuff and might be able to give me some useful advice? thanks shane


----------

